# This is not advetising it is a proclamation of beauty



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I feel the need to share some pictures of true beauty and all are 100% Egyptian. In times like these we need to gaze at the amazing things from here, and not always at the negative. I will not say where these pics are from, but let me know if you want to know.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

charleen said:


> I feel the need to share some pictures of true beauty and all are 100% Egyptian. In times like these we need to gaze at the amazing things from here, and not always at the negative. I will not say where these pics are from, but let me know if you want to know.


Charleen, I am taking so much goods things away with me when I leave Egypt in the next 4 weeks. These photos reminded me of the one thing that is not good, and broke my heart on many an occasion. They say a civilisation is measured by how it looks after its animals. If that is true...


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Charleen, I am taking so much goods things away with me when I leave Egypt in the next 4 weeks. These photos reminded me of the one thing that is not good, and broke my heart on many an occasion. They say a civilisation is measured by how it looks after its animals. If that is true...


I know but the dogs themselves are soooo good. I just wanted people to see the baladi beauty and remember. I am going there saturday as there is a party and I am going to hug all the dogs, just need others to open their hearts and give a home to one of these beauties. It is not hard to own a dog and it gives us constant love and joy as well as protects us all the time.


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

Sheeeeet! If my WIFE sees these...I'll be living with an entire pack again....lol Very nice collection--do they ALL have those tall jakal-esque ears? It's downright adorable! and it looks like every one is just smiling like my dog used to...>snif<


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> Sheeeeet! If my WIFE sees these...I'll be living with an entire pack again....lol Very nice collection--do they ALL have those tall jakal-esque ears? It's downright adorable! and it looks like every one is just smiling like my dog used to...>snif<




The animals shelters are always looking for volunteers and foster parents... give me a shout if you would to be in touch with them.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It always amazed and annoyed me how Egyptians hate baladi dogs.....
they're intelligent, beautiful and make fantastic pets....
They'd rather pay money they can't afford for imported 'breeds' .
They treat their dogs like cr*p anyway.....they'd much rather walk around with an untrained rotweiler or German shepherd.... just to make themselves look tough!!

Baladi dogs are awesome....I had a German friend who found a Baladi pup and rescued it...this was the nicest dog you'd ever meet...except when she saw a man in a galabeya....wonder why!!
She'd tell Egyptians it was a German breed she brought over with her (made up a breed name) and the Egyptians in her building thought her dog was wonderful.... all wanted one!!

Perception is everything!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> It always amazed and annoyed me how Egyptians hate baladi dogs.....
> they're intelligent, beautiful and make fantastic pets....
> They'd rather pay money they can't afford for imported 'breeds' .
> They treat their dogs like cr*p anyway.....they'd much rather walk around with an untrained rotweiler or German shepherd.... just to make themselves look tough!!
> ...





It's like everything here.. to be seen, they like to be seen praying.. they like to be seen paying top dollar.. I had a friend who worked for Voilà and she organised a party at one customers house, the customer wanted the Voilà packaging showing..so that people knew she had spent money,


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok.../start rant here/...generally dogs are better than people...they rarely hold grudges, when they do-it's MORE than warranted. they are constantly mis-trained until a particular breed is now a 'Dangerous breed'...people in general never cease to amaze me with group 'stoopididity' (my personalization )and just generally disgust and piss me off.  When I think about humans in general, I think of them as sheep...unaware, cud-chewing, idjits, blindly following the fuzzy lil tail in fron tof their nose...and the only use for sheep is to be fleeced just prior to landing on a plate...and the BEST part is that 'Dogs' like me serve out our lives protecting those selfsame sheep from every manner of evil we are able to fight:boxing:, and they rarely ever know it...\end rant here/ /with apologies/

But I love individuals - Just not large groups.( just to clarify - I'm a hopeful realist, and somewhat cynical... )


----------



## GrammarCat (Sep 9, 2012)

charleen said:


> I know but the dogs themselves are soooo good. I just wanted people to see the baladi beauty and remember. I am going there saturday as there is a party and I am going to hug all the dogs, just need others to open their hearts and give a home to one of these beauties. It is not hard to own a dog and it gives us constant love and joy as well as protects us all the time.


Charleen, what are Baladi dogs? And do you have contact on this place? I think we may want a dog like this...
GrammarCat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Baladi means local, you will here the term Baladi bread/veg/fruit or even Baladi areas. 

Lots of animal welfare places around desperate for dogs to be rehomed


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

GrammarCat said:


> Charleen, what are Baladi dogs? And do you have contact on this place? I think we may want a dog like this...
> GrammarCat


They are the street dogs of cairo. They are mutts like all americans! They are wonderful. PM me and we can talk. They all really want homes and are soooo nice to have with us.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> Sheeeeet! If my WIFE sees these...I'll be living with an entire pack again....lol Very nice collection--do they ALL have those tall jakal-esque ears? It's downright adorable! and it looks like every one is just smiling like my dog used to...>snif<


Well if you happen to slip up and tell me who your wife is then I can MAKE SURE she sees this. A lot of the dogs have tall great ears but it all depends on the genetic make up. Some dogs come from areas where the pure breeds have mixed with the baladi and others are pure baladi mystery. 
Dogs are great friends and these dogs want to be friends with someone. they are happy at the shelter and loved but would do so much better with a family....

Just leave me a PM when the wife says oooooh yeahh.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Baladi means local, you will here the term Baladi bread/veg/fruit or even Baladi areas.
> 
> Lots of animal welfare places around desperate for dogs to be rehomed


 Unfortunately Baladi also means mistreated, ignored, I am not responsible, this is somebody else problem, maybe the Government, allowed to breed without any intervention, or any program to manage...with the local Governates having some really interesting methods to "balance" the population when it gets out of hand, every year or so...it is the one aspect of totally not accepting any responsibility for anything that still, today amazes me.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Charleen, baladi dogs aren't just in Cairo... they're all over Egypt.
For anybody that needs a dog...ANYWHERE....Please don't buy from a petshop or a breeder.....
There are so many wonderful dogs, looking for just a bit of affection and the basic care a dog needs.
Baladi dogs in Egypt, Soi dogs (street dogs) in Thailand....all of these dogs can make wonderful and faithful pets....
They're smart... they have to be smart to survive....
They're tough....less vets bills than lots of 'inbred' dogs...
They're usually gentle.....nobody's taught them they have to be 'tough killers'
Also.... with the expat comunity in tourist resorts....so may times, people come to "settle in Egypt forever" with their Egyptian habibi or whatever....
they 'complete the family' with a dog or two....
Things don't work out... they fly back to eastern Europe or wherever....
The 'beloved pet. ends up as just another street dog, but without the skills to cope with living on the street!
I'm sure Pat will agree with me....it's a common occurence in Hurghada!!

If anyone's thinking of rescuing a baladi dog from a shelter....it's the best thing you can do!


I've never owned a non-rescued dog....never would!!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I know they are not just in Cairo but I am here in Cairo and dealing with the ones from here. Baladi just means street dog. Yes they are unwanted by most but I started this thread to show everyone what is there now so that some might find a match.....
I'm sure Pat will agree with me....it's a common occurence in Hurghada!!

If anyone's thinking of rescuing a baladi dog from a shelter....it's the best thing you can do!


I've never owned a non-rescued dog....never would!![/QUOTE]


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Charleen, baladi dogs aren't just in Cairo... they're all over Egypt.
> For anybody that needs a dog...ANYWHERE....Please don't buy from a petshop or a breeder.....
> There are so many wonderful dogs, looking for just a bit of affection and the basic care a dog needs.
> Baladi dogs in Egypt, Soi dogs (street dogs) in Thailand....all of these dogs can make wonderful and faithful pets....
> ...


100% with you there Sue....never met such lovely friendly dogs and do make wonderful pets....not only did i have a dog i also took in a lovely persian cat that had also been put out on the street by it's russian owner...unfortunately my dog was poisoned ...another common occurence in egypt


----------

